# Medi-Cal Venofer J1756 with D50.8



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Nov 4, 2015)

I bill for a dialysis facility and we have been billing Venofer (J1756) with two different diagnosis'. Depending on clinic verification we either use D50.8 or D50.9. The claims going out with D50.9 are paying but we are receiving denials stating 'The diagnosis is inconsistent with the procedure' for the D50.8. We've read through the differences in the two codes and cannot identify why the D50.8 is being denied. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 



D50.8 Other iron deficiency anemias
D50.9 Iron deficiency anemia, unspecified


----------

